# Snowboard Binding Size Chart Calculator Tool



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> are working on the board site (that one is a much more complicated project and it will take quite a while).


Looking forward to this one - and the discussion which follows 

Thanks for the effort! I'm sure this will be helpful for many to give a good starting point!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty cool. I like these tools you're cranking out.

One suggestion: Please add ThirtyTwo boots as an option. A number of us on here use them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DevilWithin said:


> Pretty cool. I like these tools you're cranking out.
> 
> One suggestion: Please add ThirtyTwo boots as an option. A number of us on here use them.


Hi Bro,

ThirtyTwo is rad. Funny how long it took me to figure out what the number referred to. It was not a proud moment when that dawned on me. 

The sizers don't actually call for boot brand entry. They are based on the manufacturers' sizing suggestions for all boots. ThirtyTwo is certainly included in that. 

Our goal with all of these sizers will be to provide 1. the manufacturer's recommendation for their own product and 2. our notes (where applicable). We hope to keep these two things separate so that riders can consider our notes (or not).

On the binding sizer our notes appear below the manufacturer suggestions. 

On the boot sizer we do not include notes. By definition _the Mondopoint size of a boot is the manufacturer's foot length recommendation for that boot_. For that reason we do not list brands on the boot sizer. If you know the Mondo size of the boot, you know the foot length that it was designed for.

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice! Thanks Wired, you're rad.

This guide confirms i'm screwed. I get an "OR" for almost all bindings........


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Makes sense. I was trying out the binding sizer tool and wasn't reading the entire option. The brand selector is for the bindings and not the boots. I assumed it was for the boots due to the variations in the footprints across the manufacturers. My bad...thanks for clarifying. Enough internet for now...time to go ride!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Nice! Thanks Wired, you're rad.
> 
> This guide confirms i'm screwed. I get an "OR" for almost all bindings........


No kidding! Size 11 men's makes up nearly double the sales of any other single men's size, but enter USM size 11 on the sizer and have a look at how many brands have that as an overlap size.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> No kidding! Size 11 men's makes up nearly double the sales of any other single men's size, but enter USM size 11 on the sizer and have a look at how many brands have that as an overlap size.


Totally. The most average/common bootsize... yet it's a struggle to get bindings. The issue is with varying shrink-tech though; once everyone matches everyone in footprint, binding sizes will be a bit more straight fwd.

In the meantime, deal with some uneven hang... or go EST.

BTW: this thread should be sticky'ed!


----------



## Mustang18 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have yet to be enlightened upon what the thirtytwo means. What is it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mustang18 said:


> I have yet to be enlightened upon what the thirtytwo means. What is it?


I am assuming it is that magic temperature (F) when good things start to happen for snowboarders. :jumping1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> I am assuming it is that magic temperature (F) when good things start to happen for snowboarders. :jumping1:


(... and now the rest of the world is firing up their converters to check if it really means what one would expect... Ah, see... it's indeed 0°C. Haha, I guess, the brand "Belowzero" we have over here doesn't make much sense for you in return )

Thanks for the mnemonic! Now I won't forget that magic F number anymore.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I use size 10 boot, the guide recommends M or L for Burton men's bindings.
From my personal experience with Burton Cartel bindings, their size L bindings are too big for a size 10 boot...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nerozor said:


> I use size 10 boot, the guide recommends M or L for Burton men's bindings.
> From my personal experience with Burton Cartel bindings, their size L bindings are too big for a size 10 boot...


Hi Nerozor,

Thanks a lot for your response. This will certainly be the experience of some riders with size 10 feet and the Cartels (as the tool suggests) but not all.

From experience there is a substantial group of current boots that will require a size Large in Cartels. Many others will indeed want Medium. This tool shows the manufacturer's suggestion (in this case Burton) for their own product and will also show the range where a suggested size overlap exists.

What boot are you using?


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nerozor,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. This will certainly be the experience of some riders with size 10 feet and the Cartels (as the tool suggests) but not all.
> 
> ...


I use Nike Zoom DKs


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nerozor said:


> I use Nike Zoom DKs


Makes sense,

The Zooms are pretty much right up the middle volume wise. Our suggestion that is posted on the tool (below the manufacturer's suggested size) is that high volume size 10 boots will want to go with large.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Yesterday found out that New Union Carbon bindings arent made for small feet like mine (size 7) They start from 8. Bummer cause I actually liked how stiff and light bindings are. (straps still need more work though)


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks @Wiredsport for this snow bindings tool! I was just getting ready to order from your store that snowboarding tuning kit but decided to check out what other interesting posts you had. Lucky, I checked out this post because I was about to sell my Burton Stiletto bindings. I was also wondering if you had a tutorial for how to tune a board.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

